# coughing



## GLENMAR (Nov 21, 2011)

One of my 7 month old doe is coughing. I have not noticed any runny eyes or nose. They were dewormed within the last month with Ivomec.

Any suggestions?????



thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 21, 2011)

Have you checked her temp?


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 21, 2011)

Not yet. She is eating and acting normal other then the coughing.


----------



## elevan (Nov 21, 2011)

How long has she been coughing?


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 21, 2011)

Maybe a week. Not severe coughing. Maybe once every 10 minutes. Everyone else is fine.


----------



## elevan (Nov 21, 2011)

I would treat for possible pneumonia first:
Oxytetracycline {LA200 or Biomycin} 1ml/25lbs 5 days SubQ  OR
Penicillin Procane G 1ml/15lbs 5 days every 12 hours SubQ
Note: When injecting PenG to ALWAYS draw back on the plunger to check and see if you hit a blood vessel, as this can be fatal when directly put into the blood stream! If you see blood remove the needle from the goat, express blood and restick goat in a new place.


If the cough continues beyond that then I would consider the possibility of lungworm:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-lungworm-goat


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 21, 2011)

Should I inject near the elbow like instructed for vaccines?? She was about 66lbs when I measured her and used the Fiasco Farms chart.
So 4 or 4.5 ml??( Penicillin G.)


----------



## elevan (Nov 21, 2011)

GLENMAR said:
			
		

> Should I inject near the elbow like instructed for vaccines?? She was about 66lbs when I measured her and used the Fiasco Farms chart.
> So 4 or 4.5 ml??( Penicillin G.)


Go 4.5ml on the PenG for that weight.

If that's where you and they are used to getting SubQ shots then that would be fine.  Just make sure you draw back the plunger to check for blood before administering the PenG as PenG can kill if injected into a vein.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 22, 2011)

pnuemonia has been bad in Virginia this past month, I 2nd treating with an antibiotic. I always give Penn G every 12 hours the first couple of days.


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 22, 2011)

Around here, our weather has been fluctuating from cool to hot. This is the perfect environment for bacteria and fungi. Both of which cause pneumonia, so I agree with the diagnosis. Just giving a second opinion.


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 23, 2011)

I am going to start the penicillian tomorrow.   Thanks everyone.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Nov 23, 2011)

Hope the penicillian works for your situation  , I've been very interested in this thread as I have a very similiar thing going on with one goat.


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 23, 2011)

I will let everyone know.


----------



## WhiteWaterFarms (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a similar problem with my pregnant girl cashmere. But she has no fever and is having coughing fits that last for a minute or more where she just coughs like she's got something in her throat. Hope the PenG works for your baby. how'd you get her weight?


----------



## elevan (Nov 27, 2011)

WhiteWaterFarms said:
			
		

> I have a similar problem with my pregnant girl cashmere. But she has no fever and is having coughing fits that last for a minute or more where she just coughs like she's got something in her throat. Hope the PenG works for your baby. how'd you get her weight?


A fever is not always present with pneumonia.

Weight...if they're small enough you can pick them up and stand on a scale.  Then weigh yourself and subtract your weight to get their weight.  
They make weigh tapes too.


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 28, 2011)

I think she seems to be getting better. 

I am having a hard time scheduling the medicine regularly due to my work schedule.


----------



## Hillsvale (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a wether which goes through fazes of coughing.... he coughs until he gets a snotty nose, like he is hacking up a hair ball really... goes on for a couple of days then stops. I used to treat him but I now think its just something caught in his throat or tickling him or whatever...

Good luck with your baby.


----------



## elevan (Nov 28, 2011)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> I have a wether which goes through fazes of coughing.... he coughs until he gets a snotty nose, like he is hacking up a hair ball really... goes on for a couple of days then stops. I used to treat him but I now think its just something caught in his throat or tickling him or whatever...
> 
> Good luck with your baby.


Some goats get allergies.  I have a wether who has confirmed allergies.  I only have to treat him occasionally with Benadryl.


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 7, 2011)

No more coughing. The antibiotics worked.  


Thanks for the collective knowledge on this forum.        I am a complete goat newbe and could not have cured her without you guys.


----------



## elevan (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 8, 2011)




----------

